# Skin von Outlook 2003 ändern



## Spelmann (30. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe gerade Langeweile.
Weis jemand, an welchen Dateien man herumfingern muss um Outlook 2003 ein eigenes Design zu verpassen? Das sind doch bestimmt auch nur HTML Seiten.

Gruß Spelmann


----------

